

Increasing usuabily in your game's design - e1ven
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/4110/upping_your_games_usability.php

======
Novash
I wish HN had a way to save links like reddit does. Posting here so I can
track the article later when I arrive home.

~~~
jcl
If you vote an article up, it appears in your profile under a "saved" heading.

